# RIVA DNA250C BOX MOD



## Timwis (10/12/20)

Dovpo with another DNA 250C Device, this time a short compact dual 18650, love the simplistic design and large protruding fire button!




*Specifications*


Size：39.5mm*43mm*80mm;
Material：Zinc Alloy + Leather;
Weight：151g;
Chipset: Evolv DNA250C;
Battery: 2 x 18650 Batteries;
Output Voltage Range: 0.2v – 8.0v;
Working Mode: Variable Wattage,Temperature Control, Replay;
Wattage Range: 1.0W – 200.0W;
Display: 0.96” Full Color TFT Screen;
Charging: Micro USB 5V/2A




*The Design*

This Riva DNA250C mod is the very first product that with leather designed from DOVPO. We continues the beloved arc design and match with real leather, making the whole look more aesthetic and harmonious. What’s more, it brings the hand feel to a whole new level and you’ll feel so comfy to grab the mod in your palm. In size, our engineering team made the best use of the inner space, tried the best to minimize the product dimensionally in order to save the problems of taking the product to outside.




Love the Silver-Plain Cognac colour/design!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (10/12/20)

Impressed by the colour combinations,every single one looks great. Nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (10/12/20)

Dovpo making waves again. Nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (10/12/20)

AKS said:


> Impressed by the colour combinations,every single one looks great. Nicely done.


The only problem is whichever you choose you would immediately regret deciding another looks better, the Vintage brown ones and raw sand look stunning, the birdy Black is a winner too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88 (10/12/20)

The vintage brown on gunmetal and black looks


Timwis said:


> The only problem is whichever you choose you would immediately regret deciding another looks better, the Vintage brown ones and raw sand look stunning, the birdy Black is a winner too!


Vintage brown on the gunmetal and black looks amazing but then so does gunmetal and raw sand, damn you right, immediate regret in any decision

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> The only problem is whichever you choose you would immediately regret deciding another looks better, the Vintage brown ones and raw sand look stunning, the birdy Black is a winner too!


So true. I like the gunmetal vintage brown and the silver plain cognac best. But if I could only pick one, with no regrets, and could never have another it would be the gunmetal vintage brown.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> So true. I like the gunmetal vintage brown and the silver plain cognac best. But if I could only pick one, with no regrets, and could never have another it would be the gunmetal vintage brown.


But as soon as you pull the trigger all of a sudden the raw sand will start looking even nicer and maybe you should of gone for the Silver plain cognac after all!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Dovpo with another DNA 250C Device, this time a short compact dual 18650, love the simplistic design and large protruding fire button!
> 
> View attachment 216404
> 
> ...



Which retailers are getting stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Which retailers are getting stock?


Wouldn't know about SA but i know someone bought one off Everzon (China) for $100!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lee786 (8/2/21)

Ohk so everyone drooling over it , when is it available in S.A. as I personally want the silver with dark brown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/2/21)

The leather is irritating me. 
Why can't they release one with a carbon fibre or even metal door that matches the mod.

Yeah it will look like a minikin v2 but that's fine by me lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Which retailers are getting stock?



@JurgensSt was looking into getting it. InkdVapor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lucky01 (9/2/21)

Ill have a spare one hopefully late this week will be the 1st in the Cape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)

Here comes the avalanche of dibs and flying PM's good luck everybody!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lucky01 (9/2/21)

howdy all and M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (9/2/21)

Lucky01 said:


> Ill have a spare one hopefully late this week will be the 1st in the Cape.


Colourway and price ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucky01 (9/2/21)

Black/vintage brown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)

Bingo! Very nice variant!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucky01 (16/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lee786 (16/2/21)

Lucky01 said:


> View attachment 222707


Price and store to purchase from


----------



## Lucky01 (16/2/21)

Pm sent


----------



## Lucky01 (17/2/21)

All mods accounted for hit me up if u would like to be in for the nxt order next week.


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/2/21)

I had a stroke trying to read that description from dovpo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (17/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I had a stroke trying to read that description from dovpo.



See here what you do with your left hand while reading product descriptions is a bit too much in for a public forum

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lucky01 (17/2/21)

Riva Steenkamp


----------



## JordanEpic (17/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> The leather is irritating me.
> Why can't they release one with a carbon fibre or even metal door that matches the mod.
> 
> Yeah it will look like a minikin v2 but that's fine by me lol.


I agree.. not sure if I like the design because of its minikinish quality.. never been a fan of leather on mods.. I always feel like the leather on my Paranormal is about to come off


----------



## Lee786 (17/2/21)

Lucky01 said:


> All mods accounted for hit me up if u would like to be in for the nxt order next week.


Yes


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> See here what you do with your left hand while reading product descriptions is a bit too much in for a public forum


Yurrrrrre. Hey with threads like "show us your wood" and "what's in your hand right now" I think having a stroke is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## M.Adhir (17/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Yurrrrrre. Hey with threads like "show us your wood" and "what's in your hand right now" I think having a stroke is perfectly acceptable.



In the words of a brand i know... Suck My Mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

